# Chloe at 13 weeks!



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

I love the video!! Chloe has gotten soooo big, I cant believe it, what a cutie pie!! All of your dogs are gorgeous!


----------



## SoGolden (Jul 17, 2008)

*Chloe is growing up!*

Looks like everyone is having a great time! She is growing up so very fast. Even though she has shark teeth, treasure each day.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Thank you!


----------



## SillyTilly (Jan 22, 2008)

Chloe is so cute. Love your whole crew!


----------



## nellie'smom (Dec 27, 2007)

That was cute. She is getting big. Love how she goes from one to another!


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

She has to get them all rowdy or she is not happy..LOL


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

She is growing up way to fast. That just made me laugh seeing her jump all over every dog to get them to play. Great dogs you have.


----------



## indysmum (Jun 20, 2007)

wow she got soo big, she likes to get stuck in there


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

BeauShel said:


> She is growing up way to fast. That just made me laugh seeing her jump all over every dog to get them to play. Great dogs you have.


Thanks Carole, she does try to get all of them to play with her, they usually give in and play..LOL


----------



## Kirby'sMom (Feb 26, 2007)

Aw, she's getting so big!! What a sweetie!!


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Thanks, we really enjoy her!


----------



## geoff_rey (Aug 5, 2008)

Wow Chloe got big!


----------

